

Attackers Buying Own Data Centers for Botnets, Spam - ca98am79
http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/attackers-buying-own-data-centers-botnets-spam-122109

======
aristus
Unless things have changed in the US in the last few years, the process is
very simple here too. I simply asked UUNet for a /24, filled out a form, and
that was it.

